# ClamAV Problem



## logifech (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo Forum,
habe folgendes Problem und zwar zeigt er mir im ISPConfig Monitor im Webinterface immer an "Ihr Virenschutz ist VERALTET!" wie kann ich ClamAV updaten, dass alles wieder Grün und Ok ist? nen apt-get update/upgrade oder freshclam hilft da nicht.
Gruß
logifech
PS: Meine Sources.list


> #######################################################################################
> # Hetzner APT-Mirror
> 
> deb     Index of /debian/packages squeeze main contrib non-free
> ...


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2012)

Der Virenschutz ist nicht veraltet, das ist eine falsche Meldung von Clamav. Wurde bereits sehr oft im Forum erklärt, Du brauchst also nichts machen.


----------



## Benedict (4. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin froh, dass man nichts machen braucht, denn ich habe mir diese Sache jetzt auch mal angeschaut. Jedenfalls ist es ja wohl ein Promblem der aktuellen Version von clamav. Also ich habe eine neue Installation, in der jetzt aktuellen Version 0.98.1 compiliert, vorgenommen. Da ist glaube ich nix schief gelaufen bis auf die Fehlermeldung "ERROR: Cant't open/parse the config file /usr/local/etc/freshclam.conf". Also irgendwas stimmt nicht mit den Pfaden bzw. wird die erwartete Konfigurationsdatei bei Aufruf von freshclam nicht gefunden. Und sie gibt es auch nicht. Die Pfade unter Wheezy sind da wohl anders. Kann ich jetzt einfach eine bestehende Konfig'datei kopieren, die Pfade umbiegen usw. und dann geht's? Ich kann das jetzt alles ausprobieren, aber vielleicht bekommt man das mit etwas Hilfe von Euch schneller hin...

Ach ja ich habe mir dabei mal dies und natürlich das angeschaut.

Gruß
Benedict


----------



## nowayback (4. Feb. 2014)

ersetze 

```
./configure --enable-experimental
```
durch

```
./configure --sysconfdir=/etc --enable-bzip2 --enable-experimental
```


----------



## Benedict (4. Feb. 2014)

Hallo nowayback!

Ja - jetzt endet die Fehlermeldung auf .../etc/freshclam.conf. Insofern stimmen also die Verzeichnisse schon mal...


----------



## Benedict (4. Feb. 2014)

Es geht jetzt! Hab grünes Licht, wenn man so will. 

Danke!!


----------



## nowayback (4. Feb. 2014)

gerne 

*zehnzeichen*


----------



## Benedict (5. Feb. 2014)

OK ich hab noch eine Rückfrage dazu.

Ich hab nach der Installation freshclam aufgerufen, aber jetzt gesehen das dies nicht ausreicht. Korrekt ist der Aufruf freshclam -d (daemon mode)? oder doch besser der cron daemon unter clamav? Was mich irritiert ist, dass die log weiterhin beschrieben wird, aber wieder mit "OUTDATED". Man muss freshclam also selbst aufrufen und dies kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein. Liest ISPConfig nur die Logdatei?


----------

